# Cone Displacement in bass box



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone understand cone displacement in bass box? I am modeling drivers in bass box and everything looks great minus the cd or cone displacement. I have used this program since 95 and have never focused on this part.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

are you talking about the displacement the sub takes up in the box?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

No the actual cone displacement front back move under load. I know you have to keep it in the solid and try to avoid the grayed out area but how much of that grayed out area can you go into before it is a problem? This is all based on an 8 small driver array of woofers SQ tuned. CD would be how much the woofer can take before getting out of its recomended environment



minbari said:


> are you talking about the displacement the sub takes up in the box?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

example


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Its how much excursion the driver requires to play that frequency at that power level.

So when the line gets lighter it means the driver has run out of "linear" excursion...

So in your graph the driver can handle 200 watts only until about 100hz after that it will be playing outside it's comfort zone.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for confirming 





AAAAAAA said:


> Its how much excursion the driver requires to play that frequency at that power level.
> 
> So when the line gets lighter it means the driver has run out of "linear" excursion...
> 
> So in your graph the driver can handle 200 watts only until about 100hz after that it will be playing outside it's comfort zone.


----------

